# Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l



## menacekop (Jun 28, 2007)

In the past i never cared much for what kind of spark plug i got. anytime i had changed plugs in the past i just took the cheapest ones they had gapped them and installed. 
Now that i own a car that i care about im interested in finding out if there is a better spark plug out there, Is there a difference between what a single prong, double, triple, quad, split can do for your car as far as increased performance and/or gas mileage is concerned?
Furthermore what spark plugs are available for my car (2.5l 2005.5 VW Jetta)? When i do a search on advanced auto all i get are two different types, your typical 1 prong $1 cheapies and some E3 diamond fire (3 prong) plug for $6.96 a pop.
p.s. i did a forum search for spark plug and not much info came up. (pretty much all about plug wires)
Thanks!


_Modified by menacekop at 11:10 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (menacekop)*

Get the NGK plugs from the dealer... there was a break at some point too (different plugs).


----------



## menacekop (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (ninety9gl)*

ya... those are pretty basic single prog spark plugs, at $12 a pop. Whats different about them? how is that price justified when you see performance bosch 4x prong plugs for $7 a pop?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (menacekop)*

On every other VW engine thus far, anything other than the OE plugs has proven to be a waste of time and money.
Do not get multi-prong plugs unless it's an OE plug... you can't set the gap on those and they're set to something approximate that fits a wide variety of applications. You will run like crap.
Response, plug life, or gas mileage will suffer.
And nobody else has the right plugs yet... not even German Auto Parts or 1st VW Parts. I remember finding the OE NGK plugs for the 2.5 on some random site, but I don't remember where. It was not a common site, though.
Once again, anything other than the plug and gap that the ignition system is designed for isn't worth the time or money - this isn't some lowest-bidder bargain basement ignition system.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 4:24 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Once again, anything other than the plug and gap that the ignition system is designed for isn't worth the time or money - this isn't some lowest-bidder bargain basement ignition system.

_Modified by ninety9gl at 4:24 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

you "can" set the plug gap on multi tip spark plugs, but, it's much much much more time consuming to do so. As far as performance is concerned you won't notice anything better with 4 prong plugs over a single electrode version, if you're trying to save $ you could buy the single tip ones from autozone, and gap them to specs. But make sure the heat range on the plugs matches that from the factory plugs, as you don't want to get into a detonation issue after changing your plugs out. Also, do you need new plugs because of millage? or were you just trying to find a cheapo mod to give you a couple more ponies.


----------



## menacekop (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

more for the the milage, i just hit 45k this past weekend and im getting ready to go on a long road trip. When i went to buy plugs i noticed my choices were a bit limited, im more concerned with what will give better gas mileage than anything else, but if there is a plug thats capable of giving extra hp as well then im game.
what would be the proper gap setting for a 2.5 engine? i didnt see anything in the Omanual about it.


_Modified by menacekop at 7:05 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (menacekop)*

NGK's web site lists the part no as PZFR5J-11... well, for the Beetle 2.5l at least. They don't list the Rabbit, but why would it be different?
A google search turns up a number of sources:
http://www.patrickaccessories....d=353 
a fairly good price... but shipping could be high
These are very good platinum plugs. Why would I need to change them at 45k in a low compression, NA engine? I'd think pulling and inspecting electrode for erosion would be appropriate... if all are OK then regap and put back in with a new gasket for 20k more miles. At $12 each I don't think it's out of the question.
EDIT: Googling a little more I find some posts that suggest VW changed to PZFR5Q-11 plugs in 06 for Rabbits... odd, but NGK doesn't list this application on their site.


_Modified by BuddyWh at 5:35 AM 6-30-2007_


_Modified by BuddyWh at 6:08 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

Ish... they're pretty much the same price from the dealer... no shipping, no waiting, no potential mishandling. Besides, that way you know you get the right plugs. From what they told me, all 2.5 plugs switched over at some point in mid 2005. It may be different on different models, though.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I found some information on the original plug on German NGK site... it seems it was (is?) a design without flashover ribs to fit a coil pack with flashover protection built in. 



_Modified by BuddyWh at 4:01 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (menacekop)*

straight from the bentley manual:
VW0A number - 101 905 600
NGK number - PZFR5J-11
Gap - 1.0-1.1 mm
Torque - 25 Nm
Firing order - 1-2-4-5-3


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 8:06 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (~kInG~)*

There is a break in the (IIRC) 2005 model year... before and after some midyear VIN. The dealer's parts department will confirm that.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (ninety9gl)*

FYI... I just got an e-mail from NGK... the two plug part no's are pretty much exactly the same part, except one is a VW OEM part number. There is a difference in ground electrode core material. Here's the message quoted:
_"I do not have any listing data available for a 2006 2.5l VW rabbit. I do show the recommended plug for the 2006 beetle is the PZFR5Q-11 this is a plug that was manufactured original equipment for Volkswagen but is not available aftermarket, it is a dealer only plug. You may wish to try with the PZFR5J-11 stock #7743 which is the exact same plug except that it has a copper cored ground electrode instead of all nickel to help dissipate heat faster."_
I've got another question back to confirm the plugs are the same heat ranges. I'd assume the Beetle's 2.5l application is the same as our Rabbit 2.5l.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_FYI... I just got an e-mail from NGK... the two plug part no's are pretty much exactly the same part, except one is a VW OEM part number. There is a difference in ground electrode core material. Here's the message quoted:
_"I do not have any listing data available for a 2006 2.5l VW rabbit. I do show the recommended plug for the 2006 beetle is the PZFR5Q-11 this is a plug that was manufactured original equipment for Volkswagen but is not available aftermarket, it is a dealer only plug. You may wish to try with the PZFR5J-11 stock #7743 which is the exact same plug except that it has a copper cored ground electrode instead of all nickel to help dissipate heat faster."_
I've got another question back to confirm the plugs are the same heat ranges. I'd assume the Beetle's 2.5l application is the same as our Rabbit 2.5l. 

If I'm not mistaken, the 5 in the part number of both those plugs is the heat range. I used to deal with plugs and heat ranges quite a bit, and if I remember correctly, they should be the same.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plugs 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
If I'm not mistaken, the 5 in the part number of both those plugs is the heat range. I used to deal with plugs and heat ranges quite a bit, and if I remember correctly, they should be the same. 

And NGK agrees... about the heat range rating of each plug, at least:
_The PZFR5J-11 has the same thermal heat range rating as the PZFR5Q-11 By having the copper cored ground electrode it just helps to keep the ground electrode from over heating. It's a specialized plug that was designed for Volkswagen._
Either part no is functionally equivalent in our 2.5l engine, so whichever you have... use it. The only thing I'd be careful of is to use the same part for all 5 plugs... and that for mainly anal reasons.
Many thanks to Brandon P. at NGK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 5:08 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

Just about to do spark plugs in my 2.5 and scoured the internet and found this...keep up the good work.


----------

